# Thinking of surrogacy and confused



## Triniblue (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Am hoping someone will be able to make things a little clearer for me. DH and I are now considering surrogacy (ideally host) and I am now looking through the information that I downloaded from Surrogacy UK. On the forms it asks for a CMV test and I have no idea what this is (although I am pretty sure we have never had one done!!) - can anyone enlighten me?

Also it also talks about frozen sperm and the fact that it has to be frozen for a min of 6mths - does this only apply if you need ICSI? We were hoping to have some frozen embies from our last round of tx so if it didn't work we would be able to use these for a possible surrogacy baby. Unfortunately this wasn't to be and so we will need to go through a fresh cycle to get any embies. Can surrogacy be done with fresh embies or do clinics prefer to do FET's? 


Sorry for all the questions but just want to try and get my head around what we need to do.

Thanks
Kate


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kate,
I'm sorry I can't answer any of your questions as I know absolutley nothing about host surrogacy, but I am a member of SUK and I think you will probably find the answers there somewhere. If you can't just ask  there, start a new thread if necessary.
Good luck with SUK.
Our daughter is a straight surrogate baby and we met our surrogate through SUK. She is 2 and a 1/2 now.
EJJB
x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Kate
Some clinic's will allow  a fresh cycle, we did for my last surrogacy journey.

We used 'Care' in Manchester they did not need you to freeze sperm for 6 months and was happy with fresh, I no a lot of surrogates and there IP's use Manchester, they all recommends it, they are very freindly and have a lot of good success rate.

As for the CMV, not to sure what it stands for, I am CMV negative, it just means that if you are matched with a couple who are CMV positive, then some clinics will not let you work together as some believe it would cause problems with the pregnancy and the baby.
Other clinic's like Manchester say there is no hard evidence to say there is a problem and will let you work together, sorry not much help there, best to just phone around the clinic's, or go on there websites.

I am with COT's, they have a message board and you can post on there and there is always someone who can answer your questions.

Good Luck, and I hope you find a Surrogate soon, to help you.

Lynne xx


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hello Kate - we're hoping to go for host surrogacy too in august and have just gone through all the tests etc and we did have to quarantine DH's sperm for the six months, like lgft said its so that nothing can be passed on to the surrogate. We've been waiting now since last october for treatment, the 6 months was up on the 2nd june and I was hoping to start straight away after that but now its a case of timing our cycles so we're looking at august - it couldnt come sooner i tell you!


----------

